# 2011 250Rs Pre-Delivery Questions



## svinc (Jun 1, 2010)

Ok, as you know I have a 2011 moonlight 250RS on order. It will be off the assy line July 12th.

Marci sent me over a pre delivery package, and in it has a few things I was wondering about. Obviously I could ask her, but being that she is the salesperson, may be a bit biased...

on her checklist of 25 things to think of before you take delivery these stood out to me.

Scotch Guard
Outside RV Protection
Mud Dauber screens (what are they)
7 year nation wide service protection
vent mates​
Is the service plan worth it? the package for the service plan, scotch guard and outside rv protection is almost 3K
vent mates? what are they?
What exactly does the outside RV protection consist of?

the slide awning, equalizer hitch and power tongue jack I am already doing.

TIA


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

svinc said:


> Ok, as you know I have a 2011 moonlight 250RS on order. It will be off the assy line July 12th.
> 
> Marci sent me over a pre delivery package, and in it has a few things I was wondering about. Obviously I could ask her, but being that she is the salesperson, may be a bit biased...
> 
> ...


We didn't elect a service plan for our 250RS, so I don't know what to advise you about that. Also the scotch guard, and outside rv protection were never offered?

The vents are a protection cover for your vents. This helps to keep the rain out. We have Maxxairs on our TT. Its well worth it and probably one of the most common mods that are done.

The Mud Daubers are protective screens that fit over the exhaust for the heater vents. They help keep wasps, bees, etc from nesting in this area. This is really an option and we waited to put ours on....


----------



## Faups (Jul 15, 2009)

We have a new 2010 250RS (took delivery in early March 2010). We passed on the extended service plan and exterior/interior treatments as well. We did however buy (2) vent covers, electric tongue jack (Atwood), new equalizer hitch set-up w/ 1000lbs bars and (1) mud dauber screen.

Your new 250RS comes with a standard 1 year warranty from Keystone. I plan to camp a ton and use everything this year. If we run into any problems - it is covered under warranty. Extended service plans are a matter of personal opinion. My opinion is that Keystone builds an exceptional product and I hope to discover any major problems quickly and use the standard OEM warranty to get them corrected asap. $3k fixes a lot of things if or when you encounter problems down the road.

Happy camping and good luck with your new camper - I'm sure you will love it like we do ours.

Faups


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm picking up my 250RS on Friday. I passed on the extended warranty. I decided years ago to never buy any extended warranties, and the money I save will cover any problems that may occur. I'm guessing I have at least five thousand dollars to play with if needed.
As an interesting footnote, they originally offered me the seven year plan for $1700.00. Last week when they tried to sell it to me again, they offered the same plan for $1159.00. I guess they have a little wiggle room!

Doug


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Have you thought of having them install a quickie flush. Wished I had. The best time to install one is _*before*_you use the tank/


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

All new Outbacks come standard with the quickie flush.


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats on the new outback!! We bought ours from Marci at lakeshore rv as well, we also purchased the item you mentioned plus a few others. Happy Camping!!


----------



## svinc (Jun 1, 2010)

danny285 said:


> All new Outbacks come standard with the quickie flush.


What is a quickie flush?

It was built Monday, so it is on its way to lakeshore... Can't wait to go pick it up


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

svinc said:


> All new Outbacks come standard with the quickie flush.


What is a quickie flush?

It was built Monday, so it is on its way to lakeshore... Can't wait to go pick it up








[/quote]

A quickie flush is an external water connection that attaches to the black tank to allow for flushing.


----------



## Ish (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm with others and tend to self-insure vs. buying extended service plans. We passed on the exterior protectant do to the price and plan on washing and waxing it periodically. I just went to an auto store and bought a couple 3M scotch guard cans and did it ourselves for considerably less.


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Be sure to bring a PDI checklist with you!!!!! This is a very thorough list of things to check out before you take delivery of the trailer. You should be able to find one here by searching "PDI checklist". Dont let them rush you when you are checking everything out... If you have never owned a trailer MAKE them show you how everything works! A thorough inspection could take a few hours. Make a list of things you find that dont meet your expectations or arent working right...

You will be glad you did this!

Happy Camping
Bryan


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

rdvholtwood said:


> All new Outbacks come standard with the quickie flush.


What is a quickie flush?

It was built Monday, so it is on its way to lakeshore... Can't wait to go pick it up








[/quote]

A quickie flush is an external water connection that attaches to the black tank to allow for flushing.
[/quote]

The explanation we were given for the black tank flush is that it's like a double nozzle sprinkler, hanging from the inside top of the tank, which spins due to the water pressure, and washes the inside of the tank. We used ours last time out, and it sounded like it was doing some serious cleaning in there. I was impressed.

Doug


----------



## Ish (Jun 15, 2010)

Texas Friends said:


> Be sure to bring a PDI checklist with you!!!!! This is a very thorough list of things to check out before you take delivery of the trailer. You should be able to find one here by searching "PDI checklist". Dont let them rush you when you are checking everything out... If you have never owned a trailer MAKE them show you how everything works! A thorough inspection could take a few hours. Make a list of things you find that dont meet your expectations or arent working right...
> 
> You will be glad you did this!


+1! We didn't do this because we didn't know any better. Just took the TT back in for warranty work yesterday and it was very painful to get the dealer to fix things. I'm pretty sure it would have been much easier if we had throughly inspected the TT and had them fix the items BEFORE we signed and they had our money.....

Good Luck and great choice on a TT.


----------



## booze123 (Jun 29, 2010)

Ish said:


> Be sure to bring a PDI checklist with you!!!!! This is a very thorough list of things to check out before you take delivery of the trailer. You should be able to find one here by searching "PDI checklist". Dont let them rush you when you are checking everything out... If you have never owned a trailer MAKE them show you how everything works! A thorough inspection could take a few hours. Make a list of things you find that dont meet your expectations or arent working right...
> 
> You will be glad you did this!


+1! We didn't do this because we didn't know any better. Just took the TT back in for warranty work yesterday and it was very painful to get the dealer to fix things. I'm pretty sure it would have been much easier if we had throughly inspected the TT and had them fix the items BEFORE we signed and they had our money.....

Good Luck and great choice on a TT.
[/quote]

I'm picking my new 250RS up at Lakeshore late August and was wondering, what kind of problems did you have that had to be fixed by dealer?


----------



## svinc (Jun 1, 2010)

I didn't really have any, the rear screen door rubbed the frame, but they adjusted it and it has been fine ever since. a couple minor issues here and there, but nothing worrysome..


----------

